# Removing preloaded programs



## kookooshortman55 (Aug 19, 2008)

I just finished deleting most of the bloatware that came with my HP. I'm left with Roxio and a couple of HP programs. I might keep Roxio to be able to copy images of CD's, but I was wondering which HP programs I could delete. I deleted all of them except for:

HP Deskjet Printer Driver Software
HP Easy Setup - Frontend
HP Imaging Device Functions
HP Update

Do I really need any of these? Thanks


----------



## concorde (Aug 19, 2008)

HP Deskjet Printer Driver Software *If you don't have or plan to buy an HP printer, then this can go*
HP Easy Setup - Frontend *I'm not sure what this is, but I'm sure it can go. It isn't an essential part of Windows. BUT, google it and check to be sure*
HP Imaging Device Functions *I'm sure that this is something to do with scanners...if you don't have an HP scanner, then this can go*
HP Update * This should be something you should keep so you can get driver updates, software updates and such...however, your computer would live without it. *


----------



## Tuffie (Aug 20, 2008)

Just fixing up what Concorde got wrong.

HP Easy Setup - Frontend - I've googled around, couldn't find anything. But the overall word on the net is it's fine to delete 
HP Imaging Device Functions - If your not planning on getting any imaging device from HP it can be removed (scanner, webcam, ect.)


----------

